# Doberman Rescue in NE?



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

My mother lost her Doberman a few months ago and would like to get another. She is interested in a young adult, preferably female. She currently has a rescued boxer who is female as well. I am interested in her getting a dog that will be good with my kids. Does anyone know of a good Doberman rescue in New England where they foster in homes and would have a good idea about temperment? or a Doberman breeder who might be looking to place a dog? 

LandosMom


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Dont know any off the top of my head, but i'll check around and get back to ya.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

This is the only ALL Dobie Rescue I could find for New England. I found one in Penn, but they dont adopt this far. I hope she finds what she's looking for!

http://www.dru.org/index.htm


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

In NH there is Doberman Rescue Unlimited and I know there is another in NH but I don't know the name. DRU is set up in a kennel situation but I will see my trainer on Sunday and ask her. BTY she set up the training program at DRU which has been very successful.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks for the info!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

"Reiner" on this board is involved in dobie rescue.

dd


----------



## reiner (Jan 29, 2004)

dd.. thanks for the link! I have to get on here more!









There are quite a few rescues.. DRU is the largest because they have a kennel. I will PM you the e-mail address of someone that lives in NY and is involved in dobe rescue.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This is interesting:
http://www.dobermanrescue.org/framework/indexdirectory.htm

dd


----------

